# My seat post slides down.



## mellowvelo (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi

I'm *really* inexperienced at doing bike-related handy things so I'm hoping to find some pointers here and get my feet wet. Basically I know how to lube my chain, change a flat tire, and install a new saddle if that gives you some indication of my technical prowess!

I have a 1970-something (I believe) Sportmaster and the seat post slides down. So, I tried to tighten the bolt and the first bump I went over - down it went. I figured I'd try to replace the nut & bolt but then if that doesn't work, I'm not really sure what other options are available aside from drilling a hole in the post to put the bolt through (and that seems extreme given I am surely not the first person whose seat post won't stay in place).

Thoughts? I've added a picture of the area in question in case that's at all helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 27, 2011)

Perhaps you have the wrong post in it...post should match the ID of the tube properly. There are quite a few different sizes and the differences in sizes are very very small...


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2011)

I just read this in the All Things Schwinn section posted by JWM "You can shim up a loose handlebar with a strip cut from an aluminum soda can." Maybe you could apply the same concept?
I got my computer problem fixed Larmo63.


----------



## chitown (Aug 27, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> ...a strip cut from an aluminum soda can."




I would suggest a beer can. Maybe Old Style or a P.B.R. 

It works better if the can is full when starting and empty by the time your completed. If this doesn't work, try it again with another. Keep repeating until you have enough shims to add the correct space or forget what you were working on.

But in all seriousness, a simple thin metal shim should do the trick if it isn't too large a gap.

Chris


----------



## mellowvelo (Aug 28, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks, guys! I got my handy on this afternoon and the can shims seem to be working (so far). I went over some bumps to test it out. If, for some reason, it slides down again I'm going to have to figure something else out. For now, I'm riding again. Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------



## GMP440 (May 15, 2012)

*Make wider slit in seat post tube.*

If the seat post slides down even after you have tightened the clamp why don't you just take a hack saw blade or cutting wheel and cut a wide slit in the seat post tube.  This should give you more clamping action because the wider slit make more contact on the seat post as you tighten down on the clamp.


----------

